# Please help with projector selection



## vettefetish (Feb 13, 2012)

I am designing a theater room that is about 11' wide and 30' Long. I would like to have a 100'' screen (black diamond). Any recommendation on a quality projector in the 2,000.00 range?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

At that price point, your options are really limitless. Have you discussed your room with any theater design specialists?

With regards to the Black Diamond, why did you settle on that screen already? What is wrong with your room/setup that you would need that type of screen?


----------



## vettefetish (Feb 13, 2012)

Well I guess my question would be why your question (What is wrong with your room/setup that you would need that type of screen?) This is my first design. Is this a specialty screen for bad apps? This is a dedicated theater (so I'm not limited).I'm trying to create with moderate knowledge. I'm looking for a REALLY NICE picture. I'm in the first stages of the process of hopefully creating a nice home theater. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!!


Read more: Please help with projector selection - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Mech has done reviews on both screens - you should be able to find them in this forum. If I recall correctly, the BD either did not perform well or they did not want to send him a sample - apologies, it has been a while since I read them. 

The Supernova on the other hand is Mech's "dream" screen - definitely give the review a read.

Apologies Mech for stealing your thunder. :R


----------



## vettefetish (Feb 13, 2012)

mechman said:


> At that price point, your options are really limitless. Have you discussed your room with any theater design specialists?
> 
> With regards to the Black Diamond, why did you settle on that screen already? What is wrong with your room/setup that you would need that type of screen?


I have not talked with a specialists. In your opinion what is the best screen for a low light, controlled theater?


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

For a dedicated theater, epson's 8700ub is a steal right now if you can still find one. 2d only, but less that 2k that picture is really tough to beat.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

vettefetish said:


> I have not talked with a specialists. In your opinion what is the best screen for a low light, controlled theater?


White would be best. :T If you find you'll need more lighting then you want to move towards a gray screen. 

The Black Diamond was built for theater rooms with a lot of ambient lighting. If you won't have a ton of ambient lighting, there's no need to spend the money on that screen.

For a white screen, I'd recommend Carada's Brilliant White material. If you decide you may need a gray screen, look for Elite's Cinegrey material.


----------



## falloncollect (Feb 14, 2012)

I just bought the Epson 3010. It's amazing!! It is 2d and 3d. If you have a 3 d disc it will down grade it to 2d if you don't want the 3d effect. Also, it has a great throw ratio. I have a 14x16 room and I have a perfect 100 in picture!


----------



## vettefetish (Feb 13, 2012)

falloncollect said:


> I just bought the Epson 3010. It's amazing!! It is 2d and 3d. If you have a 3 d disc it will down grade it to 2d if you don't want the 3d effect. Also, it has a great throw ratio. I have a 14x16 room and I have a perfect 100 in picture!


What type of screen do you have?


----------



## vettefetish (Feb 13, 2012)

I think I have decided on the Epson 6010..


----------



## altahometheatre (Oct 18, 2008)

I will second the recommendation on the Carada BW screen. My buddy and myself have one and are both extremely happy. Dealing with Carada (Rex) was also exceptional. We live in Canada and delivery was less than a week. I have had my screen for approx five years and my buddy just recently purchased.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I am kind of in the same boat. I want to spend under 2k and
Well OK I am starting to build my home theater / family room and I haven't bought a projector or a screen yet.

Room dimensions are 18x35.

seating distance 14ft

lights will be on, dimmed.

There are two windows in the room off to the left. I will put blockout shades on them tho

I will mainly watch movies on it and some PS3 gaming.

my budget would be under 2k.

Which specs should I look at to know if the Lumens would be enough for some lights on. Maybe just lights in the back half of the room

I also would like help with a screen. I wouldn't mind DIY if the results would be similiar to around a 3oo screen

Hey vettefetish did you decide on a projector yet. I see avs has b stock jvc 40 for 1750. I dont know if that would work in my theater or not but it looks like a good deal


----------



## vettefetish (Feb 13, 2012)

I decided on the epson 6010. Just got it in, not installed yet


----------

